# An A6 in a parking garage.. hmm what happens? (VIDEO!)



## GreekAudi (Jan 10, 2007)

*Audi A6 in an empty parking garage.. hmm what happens? (VIDEO!)*

just having a little fun... tell me what yall think !! 
(no hating please guys)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAJexOmhQ64

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ???

_Modified by GreekAudi at 1:49 PM 1-11-2007_


_Modified by GreekAudi at 1:58 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Looked like lots of fun!!!


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

I WANT MY CLICK BACK!!!!!! I can sum it up by saying 1 thing....... TIMMAAAAAYYYYY


----------



## GreekAudi (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (joemamma)*

sorry "joemamma" not everybody owns a 2.7t


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

ja some of us unlucky guys only have a 2.8 
so sad
so sad


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

looked like a bit of fun ...........and, correct me if I'm wrong but thats A.C.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi A6 in an empty parking garage.. hmm what happens? (GreekAudi)*

Since you asked...seems kinda stupid & wreckless.


----------



## GoGo97GTI (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 in an empty parking garage.. hmm what happens? (GreekAudi)*

Skidding a little bit is not "drifting"
Looks like fun though.


----------

